# Where can I find a non-slutty nurse uniform???



## sarahtigr (Jun 16, 2010)

I'd really like to find/make a long sleeve white circa 1940's nurse costume. I'm going for the look from that picture with the Navy guy and the nurse kissing in Time Square. The only ones you can find now at most costume shops are really not appropraite. At least not for this year. Thanks all!!!


----------



## The Reapers WS6 (Oct 7, 2009)

http://search.allheart.com/?query=dress&gclid=CMPx7vGmu6ICFQEhDQodUT5s6Q

they have different ones to choose from....


if you dont fine what your lookin for there,, i would google nurses uniforms,, you may have to search for a real uniform vs a costume... GL with your search.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Doing a quick search on eBay for "vintage nurse uniform" turned up several. Otherwise, I'd check with a costume rental house that may be selling used costumes, or a uniform store located near a hospital. I know I always giggle to see the cost of costume scrubs compared to real ones.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 18, 2008)

It seems you wouldn't need it to be a costume. A simple white skirt, simple long-sleeve white shirt, white stockings, low heel white shoes, name tag. The vintage nurse's cap might be a more challenging find...or just make it out of construction paper or foam.

The makeup and hair style you do would be the big seller for a convincing war-era nurse. You would need to make both a vintage look and style with vintage accesories. Anything current would kill the look.


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

You can buy a cap here:

http://www.cheap-scrubs.com/html/nursing-caps.html

I think a simple white dress should be easy to come by. Do you have any sewing skills or know someone who does?


----------



## sarahtigr (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks for the great ideas. I'm not a great sewer but I definitely know somebody that is!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I saw a classic vintage nurses costume with cap over on Halloween Asylum in case your seamstress doesn't pan out. I think it looks very much like the dress in the picture with the long sleeves, flared hemline and maybe belted waist. Here's the link to the costume.

BTW here's a link to the Life Magazine photo.


----------



## sarahtigr (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks so much Ghost of Spookie !!! Its exactly what I was looking for. Man I love this site! Everybody is so fantastic and I don't feel like a freak for loving Halloween!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Glad I could help. I just saw the costume the other day and remembered your post request so it was perfect timing. Are you going to a party and need a costume or is this for a prop?

Hey, we are all freaks, geeks and ghouls here! Nice to see you posting.


----------



## sarahtigr (Jun 16, 2010)

More than likely it will be for a party but my husband and I were married on Halloween and we're thinking about going to Disney World for our anniversary and I wanted to make the sure costume would be appropriate for either place. I'm so excited for this year!!!!!!


----------



## Red (Aug 10, 2009)

http://www.halloweenasylum.com/nurse-mercy.aspx
This one is Halloween-esque, but not really a vintage Nurse outfit.


----------

